# first chicks coming today



## Todd (Mar 30, 2013)

ere is our brooder set up any help is appreciated. I had to move the light out side the brooder because it was going over 100*. I can keep it between 92 and 96 from outside. We are getting some older week old birds from a local store. Rhode island reds and americanas. Probably 8.


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

Looks good Hon. The brooder is inside that is good. Main thing is to keep drafts at bay, and don't let them get to hot, light just watch it, if you have issues with it change it out and use a 75 or 100 watt bulb and place it back inside the brooder. When you do get little bitty babies use the little quail waterers with marbles in it, then move them up to the big one like you have with marbles at about week. I do it as a safety precaution. 

You will do fine Hon, enjoy yourself and your babies.

VIVI


----------



## Todd (Mar 30, 2013)

Thankyou much. I like the marble idea!


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks great! I would do the marble thing also as an extra safety precaution! Again, i would change out the light bulbs to suit your needs instead of moving the lamp. This will help if the chicks get too cold and they need a place to huddle. Good luck and let me know if you have any questions!


----------

